# Foam Roller (Best value)



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Can anyone recommend good value for a foam roller for home ?

Loads on ebay, but looking for recommended ones from here tbh


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

ive got the myprotein one and can't complain does the job my 16stone and its not deformed


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Amazon £20


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Can anyone recommend good value for a foam roller for home ?
> 
> Loads on ebay, but looking for recommended ones from here tbh


sports direct £6


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Got mine from lowly old argos mate (left the maximuscle protein alone though).

Cheap and its the bollocks!


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Any will be fine - but remember that the cheaper ones tend to lose shape following extensive use.

I've bought a few via amazon: http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=foam+roller

The black ones tend to be more solid than the white/blue, and by more solid, they are more painful 

Consider getting a tennis ball too


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

"The Grid" by trigger point therapies. Pricey but you get what you pay for.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> Got mine from lowly old argos mate (left the maximuscle protein alone though).
> 
> Cheap and its the bollocks!


Ive got the same one mate (the cheapest roller, silver 1) and it does the job (its agony lol) and held its shape when i was in the 20 stones lol. £9.99 i think it was ??


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Some of the ones with the knobbly bits on them look like medival forms of torture, not massage ! LOL

Thanks for all the suggestions ppl


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Pro fitness roller in argos £9.99 bought one last week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

Bought one day before yest.

Cg66 off amazon, feed back was excellent.

15 quid it was, anything to help with this fooking patella in my right leg.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

myprotein did the job for me


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> Ive got the same one mate (the cheapest roller, silver 1) and it does the job (its agony lol) and held its shape when i was in the 20 stones lol. £9.99 i think it was ??


Thats the one!


----------

